# Geforce 4 Ti - echt oder falsch?



## soraxdesign (13. Mai 2004)

Guten Nabend,
ich hab an auch eine bescheidene und vll. auch etwas komische Frage. Bei Ebay wurde eine Grafikkarte als Geforce 4 Ti angeboten (ohne weiteren Namenszusatz ala 4x00). Es war nur ein Bild dabei:







Was mich bei dem Bild stutzig macht, ist, dass, wenn es eine G4TI sein soll, der Lüfter auf dem Chipsatz fehlt. Was sagt euer (fachmännisches) Auge zu diesem Bild? Handelt es sich dabei um das, als was es anboten wird (Geforce 4 Ti)? Wenn ja, welcher Hersteller, wenn nicht, was ist es dann.

Danke für eure Antworten

Greetz


----------



## Goofman (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Sabre

Naja, das mit dem entfernten Kühler wohl deshalb, weil er zeigen wollte, dass es sich um eine geforce 4ti handelt, aber auf dem Bild ist der Chip absolut nicht zu erkennen, also hat's wohl doch nix gebracht.
Und wer weiß was der sonst noch alles mit der Karte gemacht hat...  

Hol dir lieber ne neue...

Mfg Niky


----------



## fluessig (16. Mai 2004)

Ich habe eine Geforce Ti4200 von PNY - die hat die selbe rosa Platine. Ich glaub nicht, dass rosa so oft vorkommt, also ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es sich um eine PNY handelt (zumal auch das Layout das selbe ist).
Auch die Anschlüsse sind die selben wie bei mir in der gleichen Anordnung. Leider kann ich nicht mehr sagen, da meine Karte in einem gigantischen Passivkühler  verbaut ist.
Eigentlich sind auf der Karte auch Passivkühler auf dem Ram.


----------



## soraxdesign (17. Mai 2004)

Danke erstma für eure Hilfe.
Der Verkäufer hat mir (nach ca. 5 Tagen) doch ma auf meine Email geantwortet.
Er meinte zu mir, auf der Karte waren nie Lüfter (passiv o. aktiv) und er kann keine weiteren Angaben machen. Wäre es möglich diese Karte auch ohne Lüfter zu betreiben bzw. einen nachzurüsten?
Welchen Umfang (Kosten, Aufwand=Nutzen) würde das haben?

Danke für eure Hilfe, wäre für eine schnelle Antwort sehr verbunden.

Greetz


----------



## Goofman (17. Mai 2004)

Also wenn es sich tatsächlich um eine Ti 4200 oder mehr handelt, dann kann die ganz sicher nicht ohne Kühlung auskommen!
Hat der sie so betrieben? Und wahrscheinlich darüber aufgeregt, dass sie nicht funktioniert... 
Lass die Finger davon!

Mfg Niky

PS:  Meine Geforce3 hatte auch diese Farbe! Und das Layout ist normalerweise vom Hersteller also Nvidea in dem Fall, vorgegeben!


----------

